# Hoping for an ID, only half of tag



## Just1more (Mar 6, 2013)

We're getting ready for a show, this plant tag only reads...??????ebug HCC/AOS x ??????ch Flat 'Ocelot'

Bloom is a nice large 'Churchill type' flower and unfortunately I didn't think to take a photo of it.....we were so busy last night. It's a lovely plant owned by one of our newest members.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2013)

assuming it's a paph?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 6, 2013)

The first one ending in bug could be Paph. Squander Bug. I can't find no record of a HCC. The second could be Paph. Dutch Flat.


----------



## tim (Mar 6, 2013)

Spotglen 'Doodlebug' HCC/AOS is the first one...

the second may be Sparsholt 'Ocelot' or possibly Pacific Monarch; both would result in spotted progeny


----------



## Just1more (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, this plant is a paph. I'm new to your site and just assumed queries would be about paphs.

Thanks so much. I'll do a search for spot glen Doodlebug HCC/ AOS x Dutch Flat and see if I get any hits.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Just1more (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you NYEric. SW Texas here. I guess I need to find a profile page and fill in more info. I noticed another Texan posting when I was looking for info a couple days ago.


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome! We're mostly slipper related but many of us grow other things as well!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 6, 2013)

Welcome to ST!
A pic would help, something tells me Tim is right on - Supershot = Spotglen x Sparsholt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2013)

Just1more said:


> Thank you NYEric. SW Texas here. I guess I need to find a profile page and fill in more info. I noticed another Texan posting when I was looking for info a couple days ago.



Yes, welcome to Slippertalk. In the first section of our homepage, you'll find a "Greetings and Salutations" area where you can tell us more about yourself. For your profile page, go to Members List, find your name and you can fill in more info there.


----------

